# Rod blank sale



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

North Fork Composite is having their black Friday sale, 65% off their blanks and free shipping. Great deal. I just ordered two fly rod blanks a 5wt and 7wt. Something to keep me busy during the long cold days of winter.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

My last order took a month to get but it was worth the wait.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

*good luck*

I love their blanks and have built on a few of them, but their shipping / customer care is awful.

Me and another builder in Houston order a couple blanks each which took close to 2 months to show up. My friend had 3 of his 4 blanks snapped in half and I was 1 for 2. They ship in cardboard tubes via USPS and was told that its cheaper to do it this way and just replace the broken blanks.

Of course they apologized and said Id have another one in a few weeks. Well that one got shipped to St Paul, MN. Just got confirmation that they are trying to send another, so we'll see how this turns out.

My buddy and I are going on 4.5 months right now with no blanks.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, the cardboard tube they came in was damaged but the blanks were not broken. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Finnaly got my rod blanks. It took 6 weeks not the advertised 3. They arrived undamaged, they were shipped in a sturdy tube and were well packed. Being fly rods the tube was only 3' long, probably contributed to there good condition. They look and feel great and should make really nice rods. The only problem I have know is I have to Finish remodeling the work room before I can start them.
I would recommend these rod to anyone, nice rods , good price, just have to being willing to wait on the shippment.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Dave, 

I made a 4pc 9' 8wt with a F 890-4 (GammaBeta LMX) using all ceramic guides. It is the best casting (bar none) 8wt fly rod I have ever cast. You will not be disappointed.


----------

